# Chs iraq job



## EMSMAN (Nov 4, 2009)

11/03/2009 as of now!!! WARNING!!!
CHS or Comprehensive Medical Services has:
Reduced all employee’s salary, Lied about having an Iraq Afghanistan contract (THEY DO NOT HAVE THOSE CONTRACT, THEY WERE BLACK LISTED)

CHS will hire medics, giving medics a contract, for a position in Iraq or Afghanistan. its BAIT & SWITCH!!

CHS will fly the medic to Kuwait for ‘’processing’’.
In Kuwait the medics are told that the Iraq or Afghanistan position was closed
CHS give the medic a new 1 year contract for Kuwait there’s a problem with that…:

•The NEW CONTRACT is for 7, 24 hour shifts per week.
•The NEW CONTRACT pays just about as much as I make in the states
•The NEW CONTRACT takes away bonus- EVEN THE SIGN ON BOUNS
•The NEW CONTRACT states that if you quit CHS will NOT pay your flight -     -home
•The NEW  CONTRACT is the REAL CONTRACT 
•CHS only has 3 months left on the temporary sub contract in Kuwait
•The Army and Prime Contractor CSA has refused to re contract CHS.

CHS does hire medics for Kuwait, however after the new medics arrive in Kuwait they are given a new contract and told that there first contract is voided, WHY they ask??? 

ANSWER: your contract states that it can change at any time for any reason. AND yes the new contract (FSA) IS BAD!

DO NOT TAKE A JOB WITH CHS. NEVER you will lose money I did. This company waited my time and money. 

CHS required us to spend out of pocket for Meals on base and post, bedding, transportation and uniforms, ON A CONTRACT THAT STATES THEY WOULD PAY FOR IT!!! 
And after I quit, they held my last pay check for ‘’HOUSING’’. 
AND NO, labor boards or lawyers cannot help you, YOU CONTRACTING overseas, for an LLC, on a subcontract, from a Kuwait contracting firm CSA Kuwait!!!

CHS will not be in the Middle East for much longer don’t come out here for this!!!! 

 ON TOP OF THIS We all had completed our first contract, NOT ONE OF US HAS BEEN paid our contract completion bonus. …. 

LOOK   CHS on International ems, fire house forum, myspace and face book, not to mention all the other web sites….. If I could seen those post before I too the job… 

CHS s also being investigated for fraud by the army…. Don’t get caught up in that company 

MY SALARY= 3,000 MONTHLY. I ENDED UP PAYNG FOR MY FLIGHTS AND HOUSING WAS DEDUCTED FROM MY LASTCHECK.

MY AVERAGE MONTHLY SALARY AFTER THEY SCREWED ME =1,800.
AND NOW I OWE BACK TAXES....


----------



## Luno (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome to contracting...   Consider it a lesson learned...  Always do your due diligence prior to accepting any overseas contract, no matter what they tell you.  Everybody learns the hard way.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 18, 2012)

*Sorry for bumping an ancient thread, but....*

Yes, I know that the thread is WAY old but it keeps showing up on searches. 

I asked an admin to delete the thread because it's really not relevant anymore, but it's still here, so.... 

I have to point out that the parent post is sour grapes from *one* employee. The Kuwait contract was taken over by George Washington University, but they are even starting to reduce numbers.

I'm here in Iraq right now with CHS and things have been fine. NONE of the problems that the original poster has mentioned have happened here at all. The company is NOT "blacklisted." Pretty much everything said below is completely irrelevant to the current Iraq/Afghanistan positions that are open. So people are looking online and they see this, they're getting incorrect information from one person that had a bad experience.  

Just wanted to let people know. It also looks fishy when someone that has made only two posts ever makes one that does nothing but flame another company.....


----------



## Luno (Sep 18, 2012)

There's no good reason to remove this comment.  Such is the world of contracts, and there were problems with CHS, whether there still are isn't something that I track any longer.  However, this should remain as a cautionary tale, not for the company per say, but for those who are venturing into the field.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 18, 2012)

fm_emt said:


> ...
> I asked an admin to delete the thread because it's really not relevant anymore, but it's still here, so.... ..



We do not delete threads/posts based on user's requests.



Luno said:


> There's no good reason to remove this comment.  Such is the world of contracts, and there were problems with CHS, whether there still are isn't something that I track any longer.  However, this should remain as a cautionary tale, not for the company per say, but for those who are venturing into the field.



As Luno mentioned things change and hopefully there problems no longer exist.  But just because they have doesn't mean we will remove the thread.


----------



## 11569150 (Sep 18, 2012)

I personally considered applying for an overseas position with George Washington but after lots of Internet surfing I backed out because I saw numerous people seemed to be having these types of problems.  I'm sure everyone's experience is different but I agree that threads like this should remain so people aren't making grandiose decisions based on limited information.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 19, 2012)

From a chat I had with a GWU contractor in Kuwait when I was on my way out, it seemed like a lot of the same issues were rearing their head. Like the original post said, something's shady there.


----------



## Porta (Sep 19, 2012)

What are contractor jobs like? My husband put the kibosh on that, I've always entertained the idea.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 19, 2012)

I know of someone in Kuwait that seems happy, I dont know who she works for. 

Another medic I know just hired with someone out of Houston and will be going to Saudi..So far he is happy..I need to find out who they work for.

The UAE jobs still look appealing


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 19, 2012)

Porta said:


> What are contractor jobs like? My husband put the kibosh on that, I've always entertained the idea.



I really like my contract job.

I really hate that section of the world. I would never live there and even struggle to deal with Dubai for a day or two waiting on connections.

If I was female I would definately never go there nor would I take my wife or daughter.

The most important thing you need to realize working in the Middle East, At least 2 of the countries I know of take your passport and you need your employer's permission to leave.

It is not like being an employee in the US, it is closer to indentured servitude.

Before you go anywhere in the world, surf over to the US State Department website on that country and read everything.

Next search out the US citizen services dept. of the local consulate or embassy and ask those in country what you need to know.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 24, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> We do not delete threads/posts based on user's requests.
> 
> As Luno mentioned things change and hopefully there problems no longer exist.  But just because they have doesn't mean we will remove the thread.



Yeah, I realize that. Not my decision to make. I was sick of having people say "Oh, that place? but I read that (string of BS posted by someone with an axe to grind)" - Like I said, I wanted to post another side of it. I know how the contracting world is, so posting something positive to show another side of it never hurts. I've been happy as a clam and aside from the typical day to day stuff and lousy cuisine, things have been just fine. 

The original post was just really negative and full of sour grapes and it irked me, so I posted a rebuttal to it finally. I did wait until I've been here for almost a year though. 

I don't know what's up with GWU other than they're reducing headcount and EMTs are being taken over by Filipino workers. (Lots of them in Kuwait already, so it's not really a surprise.) There's shady stuff going on everywhere, but that's another thread entirely. 

Anyway, catch y'all later.


----------

